# Canon EOS 300D welche telezooms ?



## JerryLush (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi 
Habe die die DSLR Canon 300D und suche ein gutes telezoom.  Ok gute Objektive sind suendhaft teuer das habe ich schon rausgefunden darum meine fragen hier:

Da ich das Kit gekauft hatte liegt bereits ein Objektiv dabei (18-55mm 3.5-5.6) . Ich plane mir ein telezoom zu holen . Im Auge habe ich zumbeispiel objektive 70-200mm f2.8 , 70-200mm f4 oder 70-300 f4-5.6 . Das das letzte das billigste ist haengt warscheinlich mit der gringen lichtstaerke von 5.6 im max zoom zusammen . Nun die frage lohnt sich der preis von um die 1000 steine fuer das erstere ? oder ist das 2te ausreichend und zu empfehlen , denn das kostet nur die hälfte. 
Das dritte habe ich schon fuer so um die 200 bei ebay gesehen ? ist das schrott und absolut nicht zu empfehlen ?
Oder wuerdet ihr sagen , pfeif auf zoomobjektive , festbrennweiten sind gut ?

Danke fuer die Hilfe 
Jerry


----------



## DigPix (21. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, das ist ziemlich allgemein gefragt. Du muesstest mal sagen, was du damit machen willst?!

Und welche Objektive du da genau im Visier hast. Alles Canon-Objektive? Mit USM oder ohne?

Ich habe verschiedene Canon-Objektive mit meiner EOS300 ausprobiert (USM und ohne, keine L's), und mein Eindruck war: die Zooms nehmen sich nicht sooo viel. Vielleicht ist es da eher Geschmacksache, welchen Zoom-Bereich man gut findet und welches Gewicht man akzeptiert. Aber die Lichstaerke ist natuerlich interessant. Aber den Unterschied kennst du ja auch schon, und was da geeignet ist haengt v.a. von der beabsichtigten Verwendung und den Kosten ab.

Gegen eine Festbrennweite sind die optisch alle kein Vergleich. Aber dafuer eben extrem praktisch!

Einen echten Unterschied machen die USM-Motoren. Die fokussieren wirklich schneller und leiser als die Nicht-USMs. Eine wirklich bessere Bild-Qualitaet erhaelt man wohl erst mit den suendhaft teuren L-Objektiven.

Das sind so meine Erfahrungen...

Gruss,
 Sebastian


----------



## JerryLush (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Sebastian
Ja was will ich machen ? gute fotos !  lol ... naja also ich will langfristig gesehen mich in dem Bereich Hochzeits und Portrait Fotografie etablieren , und versuchen meine Knisperei zu verkaufen . Von daher will ich nur das beste vom besten haben , obwohl ich das natuerlich nicht mal im ansatz bezahlen kann. Von daher muessen kompromisse gemacht werden. Deswegen ist es zum beispiel nicht die 10D geworden sondern "nur" die 300D, und warscheinlich bleiben die 2.8L objektive auch mir bis auf weiteres aufgrund des hohen preises vorenthalten.

Ich hab mich fuer Canon objektive entschieden , auch wenn die meist warscheinlich teurer sind , will ich möglichst kein ärger mit geisterbildern usw haben. Ich hab ueberall gelesen das D-SLRs in sachen linsen sehr wählerisch sind , und gerne mal dazu neigen kleine Bildfehler zu produzieren um sich an dem Fotograf zu rächen der zu wenig geld fuer ein anständiges objektiv ausgegeben hat 
USM wuerdeich natuerlich auch gerne haben , wobei der "normale" Motor eigentlich auch ganz gut funktioniert wie ich das an meiner 18-55mm linse gesehen habe. Aber du kennst das bestimmt auch , es gibt situationen wo ein Autofukus nicht schnell genug sein kann . Von daher sind USM herzlich willkommen bei mir aber nicht zwingend erforderlich , denn ich weis genau das das die linse gleich noch mal um ein paar scheine teurer macht.

Da die fuer mich im moment erschwinglichen canon telezoom nur eine lichtausbeute von so 5.6 oder so haben (von sonstigen nachteilen ganz zu schweigen) tendiere ich immer mehr zu einer festbrennweite von so um die 135 mm .  Ich denke damit kann ich was anfangen , und formatfuellende portraits machen ohne dabei der person andauernd immer direkt vor dem gesicht rumzufuchteln.
Hab mir mal das Canon EF 135mm 2.8 Softfocus naeher angeschaut , mir ein paar user reviews durchgelesen und bin zu der ansicht gekommen das hier fuer eine festbrennweite preis / leistung stimmen. F2.8 denke ich ist auch bei etwas schlechteren lichtsituationen noch eine optimale lichtstärke. Wenn jemand erfahrung mit dieser Linse in verbindung mit einer  D-SLR hat , der möge sich melden. 

mfg
Jerry


----------



## DigPix (22. Oktober 2003)

> Hab mir mal das Canon EF 135mm 2.8 Softfocus naeher angeschaut,...

Das klingt gut - die Festbrennweiten sind in der Lichstaerke eben doch weit ueber den Zooms. Ich habe mir auch noch das 50er-Objektiv 1:1,8 gekauft. Schoen klein, ziemlich guenstig und super lichtstark.

Gruss,
 Sebastian


----------



## Schmitt100 (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi, ich hab noch ein 28-200mm  F3,5-5,6  Sigma DL Hyperzoom Macro Objektiv für meine EOS 300V. Könnte ich Dir zum Verkauf anbieten. Das Objektiv ist neuwertig und in talellosen Zustand Es befinden sich keine Kratzer auf den Linsen oder dem Objektiv. 
Ist alles komplett: Objektiv, Schutzkammen, Sonnenblende, Garantiekarte und org. Verpackung.
Falls Du interesse hast, kannst Du Dich bei mir unter folgender Adresse melden:
stefanschmitt@gmx.de

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Vincent (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Nur einmal zur Aufklärung:
Wenn du mit dem 70-200 f/2,8 das L Objektiv meinst, dann wirst du das wohl kaum irgendwo für 1000 Euro kaufen können. Handelspreis ist mehr als das Doppelte!
Das 70-200 f/4 L hat optisch die identische Abbildungsleistungen aber eine deutlich geringere Lichtstärke - die Frage ist einfach, ob du das brauchst (oder anders gefragt, ob du 1200 Euro für 2 Blendenstufen mehr ausgeben willst.)

Das sind die beiden Objektive aus der L also Profi Linie. Diese zeichnen sich durch höchste, manuellen HighEnd Objektiven ebenbürtige, Abbildungsleistungen aus.

Das 70-300 ist ein Amateur Objektiv und kommt längst nicht an die Abbildungsleistungen der beiden Profiobjektive dran, kostet allerdings auch nur einen Bruchteil der Anderen.

Du musst dich also fragen:

Welche Lichtstärken brauche ich?
Wie groß vergrößere ich?
Wenn du das geklärt hast, kannst du die Wahl treffen.

Apropos 135mm Festbrennweite:
F2,8 ist da nicht wirklich schnell. Und wenn du sagst, du willst Portraitfotografie machen, ist fraglich ob dir das von der Unschärfeebene her reicht. Ein 2,0 wäre da sicher besser und liegt auch noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen (anders als das 135mm f/1,8 welches auch schlechtere Abbildungsleistungen hat)
Viel Spaß
Vincent


----------



## JerryLush (22. Oktober 2003)

Danke vincent fuer die guten tips. 

hier ist das 70-200mm F2.8L fuer etwas ueber 1000 US $

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2957581718&category=4687

das was nochmal 2/3 mehr kostet hier ist das gleiche in der IS version. Nun gut ob in den Auktion irgendwelche haken gibt , und ob man das objektiv tatsaechlich hinterher fuer den Preis in den Haenden hält, das steht noch auf einem anderen blatt geschrieben. 

Aber wie auch immer , das sind Objektive die ich mir einfach im moment sowieso nicht leisten kann. Denn nach erneuter kalkulation  meines Budgets , muss ich wohl erstmal die profiklasse im Laden lassen und mich mit den Linsen der unteren Klasse auseinander setzen . Da werde ich mich wohl oder uebel erstmal mit F4 und schlechteren lichtstaerken rumärgern. 
Ist ok , denn ich will eh erstmal genuegend erfahrungen sammeln , und davon mal abgesehen brauch ich ja auch ein wenig "kleinkram" wie ne vernuemftige Tasche , compactflash karten usw.

Danke trozdem fuer die guten tips

Jerry


----------



## Vincent (22. Oktober 2003)

Fremdhersteller wie Sigma Tokina und Konsorten bauen *teils* Objektive mit herausragender optischer Leistung zu einem Spotpreis.
Kauf dir am Besten mal eine Fotozeitung und schau in die Besteliste.
Einigermaßen gute Zooms gibt es da bereits für 400 Euro neu...


----------



## Beppone (23. Oktober 2003)

>Vincent: der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Canon-Linsen 70-200 f4 bzw f 2.8 liegt bei nur einer, nicht zwei Blenden.
>Jerry: Wenn Du Portrait- oder gar Hochzeitsaufnahmen anvisierst, rate ich zu lichtstarken USM-Objektiven.
USM nicht wegen der Geschwindigkeit, sondern wegen des einfacheren Handlings: fokussiert der AF auf einen unerwünschten Bildteil, kannst Du direkt am Schärfering des Objektivs korrigieren, OHNE auf Manualfokus umschalten zu müssen. Das bringt viel mehr Zeit und Entspannung als ein ständiges Kameraabsetzen und entnervtes AF-Abschalten.

Lichtstärke empfehle ich, um mit Hilfe der geringen Schärfentiefe Deine Portraits vom Hintergrund zu isolieren. Diesen Effekt erhältst Du mit zunehmerner Brennweite respektive höherer Lichtstärke. 

Da die optische Qualität  der der beiden Canon-L-Objektive wirklich klasse ist (vergiß das 5,6er!), empfehle ich Dir bei schmalem Budget das 4/70-200 oder evtl ein gutes, kurzes Portrait-Tele wie das 2.0/100 USM. Übrigens läßt sich nur an den beiden L-Optiken der wirklich erstklassige 1.4x Konverter von Canon ansetzen...

Das Softfokus 135er mit einer Digicam halte ich für unsinnig. Durch die Brennweitenverlängerung erhältst Du quasi ein "200er" mit mäßiger Schärfe- und Kontrastleistung bei Offenblende. Den Softfokuseffekt selbst kannst Du auch im Photoshop erzeugen.

Unabhängig davon solltest Du nicht vergessen, daß die Brennweite der Zooms an Deiner 300D einem 300er Tele entsprechen, welche für scharfe Freihandaufnahmen mindestens 1/300s Verschlusszeit erfordern. Bei ISO 100 und Sonnenlicht geht das (ca. f4 bei 1/500s), bei diffuserem Licht oder gar in Innenräumen wird es schnell eng.

Von daher nutzt das teurere 2.8/70-200 IS (ich benutze es selbst) doppelt: 
eine Blende mehr an Lichtstärke bei zusätzlichen 3 Blenden Zugewinn durch den Bildstabilisator machen 16-fach längere Verschlusszeiten aus der Hand möglich
(4 Blenden = 2 hoch 4)

hoffe nicht weiter verwirrt zu haben...

Beppone


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

Ja Entschuldigung, war mein Fehler. Ich hatte ein f/2 - Objektiv vor Augen, welches es ja gar nicht gibt


----------



## Gi.Joe (26. Oktober 2003)

In deiner Stelle würde ich mir das 85 1.8  für ca. 460€  (Dt. Händler), welches dann zu einem -vom Blickwinkel her- zu einem 136er "mutiert".  Das ist für Hochzeitsfotografie bestimmt ausreichend, und auch so kann man mit 136 ganz schön viel anfangen. Besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass du ein 1,8er von der Lichtstärke hast!

Die Idee ein L Objektiv (das 70-200er 2.8 IS) aus den Staaten, und dann auch noch bei ebay zu ersteigern ist wahnwitzig und naiv. Das Objektiv ist mit sicherheit ein GrauImport oder eins, dass von Canon "aufpoliert" wurden und an die Händler zurückgeht und dann verkauft wird.  Bei einem seriösem US-Shop (BH-Photo) kostet es 1600$ ! Was würdest du denn machen, wenn der IS z.B: nicht funktioniert ? Zurückschicken ? Womöglich drücken sie sich um die Garantie ?! Aber wenn du meinst, das das das beste sei, bitte, lass dann von dir hören, wenn du es hast, oder nur die Verpackung


----------



## Macek (3. November 2003)

*EOS 300D*

Hallo JerryLush,so weit ich weiß ist z.Z. die Auswahl nicht so groß.
Denke das für die EOS 300D nur Ef-S Objektive benutzen kannst
und keine gängige EF.


----------



## Gi.Joe (3. November 2003)

Nein, das ist völliger Unfug. Die Eos 300D ist die erste (Digi-)SLR die *neben* dem normalem EF Bajonett ein zusätzliches EF-*S*  Bajonett hat, das Objektive der EF-S Palette annimmt. Die 300D ist also Abwärtskompatibel.

EF-S: Soll sozusagen eine neue Objektiv Generation einläuten, die durch den geringeren Abstand zwischen Sensor und Objektiv eine besser optische Leistung ermöglichen soll, und den ObjektivBau erleichtern (denke ich, korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.) soll. Imo gibt es glaube nur 1 oder 2 Objektiv(e).

Also, keine Sorgen, die 300D ist abwärtskompatibel und "schluckt" alle *EF*er und "alle"  *EF-S* er.


----------



## Macek (3. November 2003)

*Korrektur*

Habe es mal in einer irgendwo gelesen. 
Hast Recht,gerade Canon Page besucht 

Das Objektiv EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6, das speziell für den Einsatz mit ausschließlich der neuen Kamera gebaut wurde, wird es nur in Kombination mit der EOS 300D geben. Canons Ziel ist es, dem Käufer der EOS 300D ein Objektiv an die Hand zu geben, das den beliebten und meist genutzten Brennweitenbereich der analogen Fotografie von 28 - 90 mm umfasst.

Da der im Vergleich zum analogen 35mm Film kleinere Sensor in der neuen Kamera eine Verlängerung der Brennweite um den Faktor 1,6 bewirkt, erachtete man die Entwicklung des EF-S als notwendig. Die18-55mm Brennweite des neuen Objektivs entspricht einer vollformatigen Brennweite von 29 - 88 mm.

Auf Grund des kleineren Sensors ist auch der Spiegel kleiner, so dass der Rand des Objektivs näher an den Sensor heran gerückt werden kann. "Short back focus" nennt sich dieses neue System, das auch durch das S in der Nomenklatur zum Ausdruck kommt. Dieses System führt zu einer bemerkenswert leichten und kompakten Bauweise, die trotz der 18mm Anfangsbrennweite preisgünstig gelöst werden konnte.

     Weiterhin sind natürlich alle EF-Objektive mit der EOS 300D kompatibel.


(Bericht in der neuen CHIP FOTO-VIDEO digital)

Objektive von analogen EOS-Kameras lassen sich problemlos anschließen – allerdings wird die Kleinbild-Brennweite um den Faktor 1,6 verlängert.


----------



## aha (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde mir bei der Anschaffung von Objektiven für die Canon Eos 300d sehr stark überlegen ob ich nicht spezielle "digital optimierte" Objektive kaufe.

Das klingt zwar erstmal so, als würde damit die ganzen Vorteile der Canon wegfallen, aber meine Erfahrungen mit einem normalen Canon Weitwinkel (Canon EF 28-80 1:3.5-5.6 II) und einem Sigma digital optimierten Weitwinkel (Sigma AF 18-50/3.5-5.6 DC Canon) (beide gleiche Preisklasse, low end)  waren doch recht unterschiedlich.

Bei dem normalen Objektiv hatte ich erhebliche Probleme mit Spiegelungen bzw. Geisterbildern bei Gegenlicht-Aufnahmen. 
Ich denke es wird am deutlichsten mit ein paar Fotos:
http://www.hallermann.de/fotos/canon-eos300d/optische-fehler.html 

Vielleicht hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit diesen Spiegelungen?

Zurück zur konkreten Frage:
Also vom Canon ef 70-300 kann ich wegen der Geisterbilder abraten (siehe obigen Link).
Aber vielleicht ist ein digital optimiertes Objektiv interessant. 
Der "Tele-Bruder" des  von mir verwendeten Sigma-Weitwinkels hat die Brennweite 55-200 und gibts es bereits ab 165 EUR. 
Einen Erfahrungsbericht zu dem Objektiv Sigma DC 4-5,6/55-200 C/AF gibts hier: http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1029&message=6765406
Herstellerinfos: http://www.sigma-foto.de/digital/objektive/dc_02.html

hth Andreas


----------



## stefan tf (23. März 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

interessant, deine Aufnahmen der Ghost-Bilder.

Nach meinen Tests ist da das 75-300 USM IS nicht so schlecht.

6 weitere Objektive wurden an der 300d ebenfalls angetestet, 
hier der Link .

Grüsse
Stefan


----------

